# 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

I've already sold 4 hand made sets, but now I'm ready to go into production if the demand is there.
Driver's side bracket prior to powder coat.








Powder coated Driver's side and rear brackets








Passeger side bracket modified for transverse 1.8Ts prior to powder coat.








Complete set of brackets. The rear mount brackets are bolted together in this picture. The curved piece bolts to the side of the differential, the flat piece bolts to the underside of the tranny where the dogbone bolts up.








If I can get at least 5 people that want these brackets I will begin production.
Dan


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

need_a_vr6 already does this...and does not require a min number for ordering


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (Boostin20v)*

Well, our designs are quite different.
And a little competition never hurt anybody.
So, I guess I still have to offer them.








I'm obviously not asking anybody to buy more than one set.
If anybody's interested just speak up and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

You couldn't of done this a year ago








I've seen these in person and can vouch for the quality people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (polov8)*

Thanks Andy!








Really sorry I couldn't fit you into all the things I had going on back then








Also, as far as I can tell need_a_vr6 is only offering mounts for the 02A, or at least that's all that's listed on the Race Shop website.
I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

I've got his/the Race Shop's O2j mk1 setup


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

Would be looking for a set, price dependant tho. Would'nt need to be powdercoated tho...


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

I don't suppose you're making 02J mounts for a MKII?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (dubCanuck1)*

No, but now that you mention it, I'm starting to think about it.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

If you make one, let me know. I'd probably buy one from you. I'm doing a 2002 TDI/02J swap into my 89 Golf.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

I would go a set. I want to put an 02J in my 16V A1


----------



## DiscoRabbit (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

I got a set of these mounts early this yeah.. they fit perfect and the engine fit right in perfectly.. so far they are holding 350+ whp..


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (DiscoRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiscoRabbit* »_I got a set of these mounts early this yeah.. they fit perfect and the engine fit right in perfectly.. so far they are holding 350+ whp.. 

Hey Chris,
I knew you were making a lot of power, but holy ****








Glad to see the mounts are keeping up with your power!


----------



## 83Coupe (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 02J tranny mount brackets for the A1 chassis (J. Daniel)*

I bought a set from Dan and I can't imagen any others being of the same quailty. 
Dan, my build is finaly back on and at the center of it all are your mounts.
IM me if you still have the down pipe!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_I've got his/the Race Shop's O2j mk1 setup









We can do O2J's or anything really. Watch that rear mount design though, there isn't a lot of bracing there and it will take a beating!! 
The 02A setup (same base design as O2J) has been tested on a 400whp car cutting 1.6x 60s. Race tested, race proven. 
In any case the fabbing on these looks nice, and much luck with your endeavor!


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I think this rear mount design is very creative. It incorperates the bottom mount extension which looks like it would reduce stress. Plus i never thought of it.
What does the RACE SHOP mount look like? Is it a stonger design?

Bump because i would buy a set of these if i didn't already have a set of a different design.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Euro rally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro rally* »_What does the RACE SHOP mount look like? Is it a stonger design?

I can take pictures of my driverside and rear mounts (mk1 o2j) tonight -- will post in a new thread to keep this on topic


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

I might be interested in the Transverse 1.8t engine mount


----------



## 4LUGVDUB (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

way to boost his thread, your living up to your name I guess thats where you get it from boostin20v oh wait I get it you drive a 20valve turbo....... Its kool to support those you have had good dealing with in the past but you wouldnt walk into produce isle of the supermarket and sell your friends oranges for him....
Seriously though competition breeds creativity if it were not for new and different designs from other fabricators we would all be driving Model Ts w/aba 16 valve turbos and 02a/02j
Keep it up nice work, I was waiting for someone to make a set for me for the last 4 months........ wont mention any names uhhumm! got tired of waiting so I made a set for my 02a this weekend. Oh what the hell now I am jacking your thread ...
and by the way if your not paying your 250.00/month to vwv you will probably be getting your bill soon, they said I was commercial for offering rebuilt cis fuel dizzies. Dont be surprised its happened to most


----------



## MK1_84 (Jul 21, 2010)

*HI*

Men a need a cable set soport a have a mk1


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

I stopped making these earlier this year, but I seem to have some interest and I'm thinking of redesigning the driver's side bracket to make it easier to fabricate and reduce the cost somewhat. 
I already redesigned the rear bracket years ago to fit both the 02J and the 02A. 

I'll post back when I start making these again.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

...and your right up the road from me. I'll be doing this conversion in January and will be giving you a call for sure. -Hugo


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

still making these mounts? i need the rear mount and transmission mount, will send you an im


----------



## e-clown (Nov 2, 2005)

will these fit an 02a if so can i buy a set


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm not selling them anymore, but you can get a set here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-now-brings-you-02A-AND-02J-trans-mounts!-***


----------

